# Some news to share!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I posted but I've been visiting frequently to catch up. I've had a lot going on these days and wanted to share some news with you! :chili:

I recently got an exciting new job opportunity in the Bay Area which involved a big move from across the country - so as of last week, we now live in California! It was a bit of a difficult decision as Virginia is home and my friends and family are all there - though I've lived in other places before, I've always been on the East coast, a few hours away. I hadn't even ever been to the West coast before until about two years ago! So this is a huge move and adjustment but I am SO excited about this new adventure!

I've been a bit worried about how Bailey and Emma would handle this big change. They're both so attached to my family that I know not seeing them regularly will be an adjustment for them. I feel bad about that! :blush: Because I could only bring one with me on the flight here (in the cabin only, I refuse to put them in cargo), only Emma is here with me now. Bailey is getting spoiled back at home with my parents - I'll go and bring him back with me this summer. He has never flown and refuses to even go near a carrier so no idea how I'm going to manage that! :w00t:

Emma has been enjoying her one on one time with me, though I'm sure she misses her brother and playmate! I've been sharing pics and videos on their Facebook page and Instagram but thought I'd post some here as well, since it's been a while! 

If anyone has any recommendations/advice for the Bay Area, I'm all ears!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nida, a big congratulations on your new job! How exciting! 

One thing you will not have to worry about in California is the snow and ice! You live in a beautiful and popular area of the country.

The pictures of Emma are beautiful! She looks so happy. I am sure Bailey misses you, but, thank goodness he is with your family until you can take him back with you.

Thank you for updating us here on SM and I wish you the best of everything in your new home and on your new job.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations. I love SF it is a dog friendly city. Traveling with a big dog can be more challenging. You might consider an experienced courrier to do the flight. there are also ground transport companies. You would have to research, you might also see if your new employer would consider it part of a relocation allowance.

Good luck.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Nida, a big congratulations on your new job! How exciting!
> 
> One thing you will not have to worry about in California is the snow and ice! You live in a beautiful and popular area of the country.
> 
> ...


Thank you Marie! I will actually miss the snow - I enjoyed it, but not when I had to drive in it so that'll be a plus. 

I'm pretty sure Bailey is happier being at home with my parents and they are enjoying him - it'll be a tough adjustment for him when he does come here. Emma has been pretty easy - I'm finding that she behaves better on her own, haha!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Congratulations. I love SF it is a dog friendly city. Traveling with a big dog can be more challenging. You might consider an experienced courrier to do the flight. there are also ground transport companies. You would have to research, you might also see if your new employer would consider it part of a relocation allowance.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Walter! Yes, traveling isn't as easy with Bailey as it is with Emma - I've never had to fly with him so he was never introduced to it. He's about 12 pounds so he can go in the cabin but the problem is getting him used to being in a carrier (which he hates). I'll do some more research on my options - thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi dear Nida! I have been following your story on FB with great interest, and am so happy for this new & exciting opportunity. I am also happy Emma is doing so well. I am certain they miss each other but as Marie said, you are so fortunate to have your parents to spoil him. 
Just one thing that I have resorted to with Lisi as she never liked the "good life" of travel & can't abide a cage--even a double one when traveling w/Kitzi together---I asked my vet & we tried a small amount of a sedative at home first---then on the trip. It just sort of takes the edge off (for both of us :HistericalSmiley One has to give it before they get worked up or it doesn't work right----so I usually give it about 2 hrs. before the flight, before we leave home for the airport. I am not fond of this idea but in traveling w/pups low these many yrs. I have never had a pup quite like Lisi. I guess I saved the best for last. :smilie_tischkante:

Since my DD is moving from CA. to MA in June I won't be on the west coast so much, but hope our paths will cross again soon. I love your babies & they have allowed me a closer connection to you. How special is that!:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Emma is such a pretty little girl.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such wonderful and exciting news! Congratulations! It sounds like Emma is loving being the only one! Maybe your parents could take a long road trip and bring Bailey? I've always wanted to visit SF. Good luck!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Nida! So nice to hear from you...wow, you really are a long way from home! Congratulations on your new job!:chili::chili: The Bay area is just beautiful..we have visited there several times...it never gets hot there...I like that!:HistericalSmiley:Little Miss Emma is just adorable..I love her cut, very flattering on her tiny frame..wow, know you must really miss Bailey..I know you will be glad to get him..maybe the vet can give you a mild sedative for him when the time comes..sorry, I have not posted much anywhere..we have had so much going on...right now trying to sell our house..we are building locally...hope all goes well with your new job.:wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh boy! We must have a Bay area puppy party! But, where are you going to live? I live in Santa Rosa. I love it here. Oh and, congratulations on your new job.
Emma is so beautiful. MiMi has a similar hairstyle now. While I adore a full coat, this cut is sooooo much easier.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been following on fb as well, and I have to say...all the Emma pics are so stinking adorable! Congratulations on the new job & a huge move. The family will all be together soon. Keep us posted on the house hunt


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats on your new job, and welcome to the Bay Area, Nida! I can't think of a better place to live. My pups and I are moving up to Chico this summer, which is 3 hours north of SF, but we'll always be coming back to visit my dad here in Los Gatos.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats!!! A big change is always really exciting. You're now my neighbor to the north! I'm not too familiar with the Bay Area, but there's great restaurants and shopping-love San Francisco. I also spent some time in Oakland for work back in 2010!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Beautiful pictures of Emma!
Congratulations on your new job and your adventurous move:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow ,now that's a move! Babies look happy too.
Congrats on the move!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats Nida and good luck to your new adventure I know Emma will enjoy it, Don't be worried about Bailey I know your family will take gud care of him. Goodluck to your new job Nida Take care to both of you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Hi dear Nida! I have been following your story on FB with great interest, and am so happy for this new & exciting opportunity. I am also happy Emma is doing so well. I am certain they miss each other but as Marie said, you are so fortunate to have your parents to spoil him.
> Just one thing that I have resorted to with Lisi as she never liked the "good life" of travel & can't abide a cage--even a double one when traveling w/Kitzi together---I asked my vet & we tried a small amount of a sedative at home first---then on the trip. It just sort of takes the edge off (for both of us :HistericalSmiley One has to give it before they get worked up or it doesn't work right----so I usually give it about 2 hrs. before the flight, before we leave home for the airport. I am not fond of this idea but in traveling w/pups low these many yrs. I have never had a pup quite like Lisi. I guess I saved the best for last. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Since my DD is moving from CA. to MA in June I won't be on the west coast so much, but hope our paths will cross again soon. I love your babies & they have allowed me a closer connection to you. How special is that!:wub:


Thanks for your sweet words and advice, Sandi! I have been thinking about getting a mild sedative to help Bailey with the flight. I did talk to my vet about it and she agreed it would be a good idea. I'll think about it more. I also hope we get to see you again soon!



Tanner's Mom said:


> Emma is such a pretty little girl.


Thanks Marti!



sherry said:


> Such wonderful and exciting news! Congratulations! It sounds like Emma is loving being the only one! Maybe your parents could take a long road trip and bring Bailey? I've always wanted to visit SF. Good luck!


Thanks Sherry! Yes it does seem like Emma is soaking up the attention, though I know she loves having her brother around. This will give her a chance to develop her own personality independent of him - and I can focus on her training more one on one now. I don't think my parents are up for such a long road trip but one of them may agree to fly back with me to help with both dogs - I'll work it out soon! 



aprilb said:


> Hi, Nida! So nice to hear from you...wow, you really are a long way from home! Congratulations on your new job!:chili::chili: The Bay area is just beautiful..we have visited there several times...it never gets hot there...I like that!:HistericalSmiley:Little Miss Emma is just adorable..I love her cut, very flattering on her tiny frame..wow, know you must really miss Bailey..I know you will be glad to get him..maybe the vet can give you a mild sedative for him when the time comes..sorry, I have not posted much anywhere..we have had so much going on...right now trying to sell our house..we are building locally...hope all goes well with your new job.:wub::wub:


Hi April!! Good to see you here! Long time no talk...hope all's well with you! Yes, I really am so far away! This whole experience has made me miss the time I spent in Charlotte - that was a much easier move, haha! Thanks for the compliment on Emma's haircut - all credit goes to Carina, who did the haircut for me a few days before our flight to CA. Good luck with all you are doing with your house!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Oh boy! We must have a Bay area puppy party! But, where are you going to live? I live in Santa Rosa. I love it here. Oh and, congratulations on your new job.
> Emma is so beautiful. MiMi has a similar hairstyle now. While I adore a full coat, this cut is sooooo much easier.


Thank you Sylvia! I love this haircut too - it's so much easier to manage! I am still learning about the area so no idea where Santa Rosa is - how far are you from San Fran??



lydiatug said:


> I've been following on fb as well, and I have to say...all the Emma pics are so stinking adorable! Congratulations on the new job & a huge move. The family will all be together soon. Keep us posted on the house hunt


Thanks so much, Lydia!!! I think we are finally making some progress on the house hunt (slowly)! :aktion033:



zooeysmom said:


> Congrats on your new job, and welcome to the Bay Area, Nida! I can't think of a better place to live. My pups and I are moving up to Chico this summer, which is 3 hours north of SF, but we'll always be coming back to visit my dad here in Los Gatos.


Thanks so much, Elizabeth! Hope we get to meet up with you sometime!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thank you Sylvia! I love this haircut too - it's so much easier to manage! I am still learning about the area so now idea where Santa Rosa is - how far are you from San Fran??
> 
> About 60 miles north of the Golden Gate bridge. Very pretty wine country.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> Congrats!!! A big change is always really exciting. You're now my neighbor to the north! I'm not too familiar with the Bay Area, but there's great restaurants and shopping-love San Francisco. I also spent some time in Oakland for work back in 2010!!!


Thanks so much! I do plan on visiting LA at some point. I know nothing about the Bay Area yet haha and I haven't had a chance to do much exploring but I guess there will be plenty of time for that! :chili:



Pooh's mommy said:


> Beautiful pictures of Emma!
> Congratulations on your new job and your adventurous move:chili::chili::chili:


Thank you so much! 



michellerobison said:


> Wow ,now that's a move! Babies look happy too.
> Congrats on the move!


Thanks Michelle! Yes, such a huge move for us. :w00t: Can't wait to get settled in and bring Bailey here!



Finn said:


> Congrats Nida and good luck to your new adventure I know Emma will enjoy it, Don't be worried about Bailey I know your family will take gud care of him. Goodluck to your new job Nida Take care to both of you.


Thanks so much!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh boy! We must have a Bay area puppy party! But, where are you going to live? I live in Santa Rosa. I love it here. Oh and, congratulations on your new job.
> Emma is so beautiful. MiMi has a similar hairstyle now. While I adore a full coat, this cut is sooooo much easier.



I agree Sylie we need a puppy party!!


----------

